
Rivian unveils all-electric pickup truck with unbelievable specs - prostoalex
https://electrek.co/2018/11/26/rivian-r1t-all-electric-pickup-specs/
======
marssaxman
It's almost but not quite as though someone were trying to design a car
specifically for me; I was getting more and more interested _right_ up to the
part with the "over-the-air software updates" and the dashboard full of LCD
panels. Oh, no - _so much_ no! Keep it simple, keep it reliable, and
absolutely do not attempt to change its behavior after I have already
purchased it.

Oh, well. I'm keeping an eye on Bollinger; their pickup design looks
promising.

~~~
giobox
Can Bollinger really be argued to be a Tesla competitor? Can they really be
argued to be a car company yet? Two products announced, no production or even
a price tag to consider.

If I recall correctly the B1 prototype spec doesn’t even have air bags and nor
will the shipping cars (assuming any ever ship...), and thanks to some
legislative loopholes even avoids basic crash testing in the US. Not being
considered anytime soon for my family anyway...

~~~
marssaxman
Bollinger is not at all in the same league as Tesla, certainly - but they're
the only ones so far who are even _talking_ about building an electric vehicle
I might want to buy. I want no part of Tesla's self-updating, smart-phone-on-
wheels design approach.

------
Latteland
Wow, this is exciting, and something that could push Tesla to do better, if
they come to production. Imho as a tesla owner for years, they have been
sitting on their laurels and not moving the car much - the s is barely
different from 2012 (adding awd, more battery, more cameras). I think they
haven't increased the range because they don't need to and they are preserving
battery capacity for the model 3. But this car could be good enough to move
tesla forward.

This and the Porsche Taycan are the first vehicles that could push to improve.
the taycan seems like it might not be faster than an s and might not have
better range (hopefully it will be slightly better than a tesla). The i-pace
is fine, does not push Tesla to do much though. The audi e-tron won't even be
at dealers.

So many competitors came and went without making an impact.

~~~
mtgx
I agree Tesla could do much better on range by now, just as they've shown with
the semi. They don't because they want to be profitable sooner and also
because not many competitors have caught up yet. There's no reason why there
shouldn't be a 200kwh model s within the next 2 years with a minimum of
100kwh.

------
tomatotomato37
My impressions:

    
    
      Drivetrain specs are great
      It seems to be body on frame which is good for heavy maintenance
      Rear suspension looks to be double wishbone so no offroad
      Why is the frunk carpetted and surrounded by a foot thick margin
      Interior is simultaneously bland and unusable for actual utility
      Touchscreen controls != dirty hands
      Aesthetics are good except for those weird port things in the front
      Tunnel is cute but would have been better service as a paneled recess accessable vertically from the bed
    

Consensus: 6/10 decent electric mallcrawler but there's more to a pickup than
the drivetrain

------
EADGBE
Super excited for electric trucks. They're so practical in my area, being EVs
makes them a slam dunk environmentally. Just keep the clearance for snow,
please.

------
jnurmine
So how long does one need to charge this to get the 400+ miles out of it?

